# New to looming - need a loom to use with #5 yarn



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I've loomed a few hats for charity using very bulky yarn. I have some nice soft #5 I want to use to make chemo caps for charity but the stitches are too open to provide coverage & warmth. Doubling the yarn makes the hat too thick. Using Knify Knitter - is there a loom with pegs that are closer together that might work out better. Or do you have any other suggestions? Hope this makes sense. As I said - I'm new to this. Also - what pattern/instruction book(s) would you recommend? Thanks much. I'm becoming hooked. :sm02: (pardon the pun) Even my 15 yr old GS loves making hats for charity as part of his community service for school.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought the knifty knitter was for use with category 5 yarn. There are new plastic oval looms designed for use with category 4. The more expensive wood looms can be used with even finer gauge yarns.

https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Oval-Loom-Knitting-Beginners/dp/B01FGP6IWW


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I thought the knifty knitter was for use with category 5 yarn. There are new plastic oval looms designed for use with category 4. The more expensive wood looms can be used with even finer gauge yarns.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Oval-Loom-Knitting-Beginners/dp/B01FGP6IWW


Thank you. This # 5 that I have is a little thinner than other # 5's. Not all are created equal as I think we've all discovered at some point or other in our work! Did a quick look at the oval loom and will go back now and look more closely. It might just do the trick. Many thanks for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

When you finish your items and take them off the loom, do you give them a pull lengthwise? This will usually make the stitches much more snug, since they are being stretched widthwise while you are working on the loom. The same thing happens when you knit on a machine. When we take it off the machine we grab the top and bottom and give it a good yank to "pop" the stitches into place. Of course, if you are making a gauge swatch for something before you knit, you have to do the same thing to your swatch to make sure your gauge will be accurate.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

randiejg said:


> When you finish your items and take them off the loom, do you give them a pull lengthwise? This will usually make the stitches much more snug, since they are being stretched widthwise while you are working on the loom. The same thing happens when you knit on a machine. When we take it off the machine we grab the top and bottom and give it a good yank to "pop" the stitches into place. Of course, if you are making a gauge swatch for something before you knit, you have to do the same thing to your swatch to make sure your gauge will be accurate.


Oh that's interesting. Thanks. No, I didn't know to pull the items. (hats and scarves are all I've done so far)


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I recently found and sold (here on the forum) a pair of round knitting looms in two different sizes that had two sets of holes for placing the pegs so you could move them closer together just as you are asking. Sadly, I do not remember the manufacturer but maybe some KP member will know. If you know someone who is handy, perhaps they could make you one cutting a circle of wood then carefully measuring and drilling holes to insert cotter pins as the pegs. I have seen looms made this way and they seem to be very useable. I have a friend who makes long looms and he uses the wood pegs that you can purchase for making necktie or mug hanging racks. Here's a link to one source: http://www.americanwoodcrafterssupply.com/catalog/?pegs&show=category&productCategoryID=6033&page=1


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you KnittyGritty. Unfortunately, my hubby is not at all handy, neither is my SIL. Oh well...........

I looked into the one fergablu2 suggested and think I'll order it. I can always return it if it's not good for me.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope it works out for you. If not, let me know and when my friend returns from wintering in Arizona, I can ask him about making a round loom. He is a retired fine-finish carpenter and does beautiful work.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! That would be great. Will keep it in mind. Thank you.


----------



## wob (Jan 1, 2017)

One of the useful things about looms is that we can use different versions of knit stitch. Try using a straight knit stich instead of an e wrap for tighter fabric ( be careful as the stitches can get very tight) or alternating rows of knits and purls.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

wob said:


> One of the useful things about looms is that we can use different versions of knit stitch. Try using a straight knit stich instead of an e wrap for tighter fabric ( be careful as the stitches can get very tight) or alternating rows of knits and purls.


Will have to try that. But first have to learn how to do the straight knit stitch! LOL Thanks for this suggestion. Thanks to everyone who has been so kind to respond. That's what makes this forum such a wonderful place. Everyone's willingness to help.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

redquilter said:


> I've loomed a few hats for charity using very bulky yarn. I have some nice soft #5 I want to use to make chemo caps for charity but the stitches are too open to provide coverage & warmth. Doubling the yarn makes the hat too thick. Using Knify Knitter - is there a loom with pegs that are closer together that might work out better. Or do you have any other suggestions? Hope this makes sense. As I said - I'm new to this. Also - what pattern/instruction book(s) would you recommend? Thanks much. I'm becoming hooked. :sm02: (pardon the pun) Even my 15 yr old GS loves making hats for charity as part of his community service for school.


Try https://www.cindwoodlooms.com/ I use 5wt yarn on a 5/8" gauge loom also 1/2" and 3/8" gauge looms, all are found at CinDWood Looms. If a 5wt yarn provides a thin knit on the 3/4" KK looms, you can add a strand of a lighter weight yarn to do the fill in an find a new look by adding a: complementary or contrasting yarn, try adding a different texture. Have fun, Moon Loomer I.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

wob said:


> One of the useful things about looms is that we can use different versions of knit stitch. Try using a straight knit stich instead of an e wrap for tighter fabric ( be careful as the stitches can get very tight) or alternating rows of knits and purls.


Do not leave out the one over two or two over two stitches re: Loom Knitting Premier for more stitches. Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

redquilter said:


> Will have to try that. But first have to learn how to do the straight knit stitch! LOL Thanks for this suggestion. Thanks to everyone who has been so kind to respond. That's what makes this forum such a wonderful place. Everyone's willingness to help.


Loom Knitting Premier will show you all three knitting stitches and more. Moon Loomer I


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh boy. I can see I'm going to get into a lot of trouble here with looms! LOL I'm one of those people who has to have it all!!!! In the middle of a couple crochet projects that must get done, but then I will devote lots of time to looming - learning new patterns, etc. You are all a wealth of information and I appreciate it.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I recently found and sold (here on the forum) a pair of round knitting looms in two different sizes that had two sets of holes for placing the pegs so you could move them closer together just as you are asking. Sadly, I do not remember the manufacturer but maybe some KP member will know. If you know someone who is handy, perhaps they could make you one cutting a circle of wood then carefully measuring and drilling holes to insert cotter pins as the pegs. I have seen looms made this way and they seem to be very useable. I have a friend who makes long looms and he uses the wood pegs that you can purchase for making necktie or mug hanging racks. Here's a link to one source: http://www.americanwoodcrafterssupply.com/catalog/?pegs&show=category&productCategoryID=6033&page=1


Here in KP I saw a link to a loom supplier that had looms like the KK Long Loom. That loom had the 3/4" - 3/8" two gauge system. Knitting Board has a plastic oval loom set that can be made into four sizes and can be set up for either one of those gauges. The Kiss Looms can be adjusted to a range of gauges, have fun, Moon Loomer I.


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

You can use a different stitch to get a tighter gauge. If you are using e-wrap that will be the loosest stitch. I would try either flat stitch or u-stitch. Flat stitch would be the fastest in the round but it tends to get tight. Just lay it on the pegs and on your hand without putting any more tension than you need to to stay keep the yarn in place, then pull the hook toward the middle as you knit it. this will keep it loose enough but it should give a tight stitch. you also want to pull down on the project as it comes off the loom to tighten the stitches. The gauge will be tighter and the hat will be smaller than you get with the e-wrap.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

lsavitz said:


> You can use a different stitch to get a tighter gauge. If you are using e-wrap that will be the loosest stitch. I would try either flat stitch or u-stitch. Flat stitch would be the fastest in the round but it tends to get tight. Just lay it on the pegs and on your hand without putting any more tension than you need to to stay keep the yarn in place, then pull the hook toward the middle as you knit it. this will keep it loose enough but it should give a tight stitch. you also want to pull down on the project as it comes off the loom to tighten the stitches. The gauge will be tighter and the hat will be smaller than you get with the e-wrap.


To stitch more tightly using the e-wrap: e-wrap the loom three times, knit the bottom loop over the upper two loops, e-wrap or u/flat-wrap above those two loops then knit the bottom loop over the top two loops, and continue to the second to last row: e-wrap once more and knit each peg one over two and then one over one, bind off the project. Have fun Moon Loomer I


----------



## kkappleby (Feb 25, 2017)

Don't know if it's too late but I recently found a great website called KnitUK.com, they have round looms that you can add pegs to making a smaller gauge.


----------

